
The Introverted Issue - shawndumas
http://blog.shawndumas.com/post/142027095788/the-introverted-issue
======
woodandsteel
Sounds like Dumas is a Highly Sensitive Person

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highly_sensitive_person](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highly_sensitive_person)

I am one myself, to a considerable degree. I need to have quiet time after
social occasions, and spend a lot of time processing what happened.

~~~
shawndumas
very interesting... haven't heard of this. ty

------
kungfooman
How about stop feeling sorry for being yourself.

~~~
shawndumas
Well yes and no. If I know that I have this proclivity it’s on me to plan
accordingly. I usually know better and reserve time but I forgot to yesterday.

But from their point of view they’ve just been snubbed after working up the
courage to ask. It’s uncomfortable to be rejected.

That’s why it’s the _introverted_ that so often is labeled offensive.

~~~
kungfooman
From [http://introvertspring.com/thing-introverts-do-that-piss-
off...](http://introvertspring.com/thing-introverts-do-that-piss-off-
extroverts/)

> I don’t think constantly adapting our behavior to please extroverts is the
> answer. Helping people understand introversion is a far better approach.

And by "helping to understand introversion" I would suggest to first check
your own MBTI personality type and - if possible - let your social partners do
the test as well. But as I know Extraverts, they don't give a shit about
"deeper" stuff. So the interaction stays superficial and I just stopped caring
how they interpret my behaviour.

You can make the test here:
[https://www.16personalities.com](https://www.16personalities.com)

~~~
shawndumas
I = 22%, N = 88%, F = 12%, J = 33%

I am attempting to inform via my blog post; I am not changing me just taking
responsability for me.

And thank you for responding!

